# Columbia SC



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I'm visiting family in Columbia (northern end of the city I think.) Any suggestions for a 30-40 mile ride route? Is Columbia considered bike freindly? Have Columbians ever forgiven Sherman?

P.S. Plan on being there next Monday thru Thursday.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

What kind of ride are you looking for?

If they live N of Columbia, you might as well forget riding there! Irmo/the NW side of town is way crazy with traffic and there is really no place to ride. The northeast is the same way. 

Our group all live within about 2 miles of each other downtown. We go into Ft. Jackson Army Base and then meander out into the southeastern side of town, where there is little traffic and the riding is actually quite good. The Fort also offers great cycling because is isn't open to the general public and their cars. You can get into the Fort on your bike with a photo ID. They will give you a little card wih a map on it at the gate.

Tuesday is our practice crit. We do a "B" race that goes off at 6pm and an "A" race that goes off at 6:35. The "A" race is a strong Cat1/2/3 field and averages around 27mph for the 60 minutes.

Wednesday is usually a spin around in the Fort for 90 minutes or so. Carolina Cyclers club also does a ride. www.carolinacyclers.org

Thursday is the group ride out into the Southeast side of town. It's 48 miles and usually takes around 2 hours. We go out through the hills and in through the flats. It can get VERY fast at times. It's a good ride though.

email for more info and directions...

[email protected]

Mark


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info. I'm not crit-calbre quite yet. I'm new to road cycling (LTMTB...etc) and don't want to impose a lack of skills on my part onto any group. The Wednesday ride is more up my ally as is the Carolina Cyclers ride. I'll email for directions.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

There will also be an A and B ride out of Summit Cycles tonight (Wednesday) at 6:30. B group averages about 16mph I think, and covers around 20 miles. 

http://www.summitcyclesbikeshop.com/


----------

